# Taking a furry/feathered friend touring



## LisaG71 (1 May 2021)

Hello! I am going to be taking (one) of my Whippets bike touring with me. and/or my bird as well (yes, she would be riding in her travel cage in my trailer with a cover on her while in my tent.)

Does anyone else tour with the dog or other critter?

So, I am also putting this here . . . and to those who don't "think" whippets are smart.. you are very mistaken.


I would rather cook myself over a fire or propane than eat at restaurants. I like to settle down in my tent, watch a movie, train my dog or play with him, or even color while my meal cooks. ( I also kayak camp)

As my dog is an assistance dog, staying in hotels does NOT pose an issue for me nor will grocery stores.

My dogs are well trained and know many commands for dealing with all sorts of issues and also a BIG bottle of bear spray (best thing invented to deal with stray dogs and other wildlife).

the bird I have is used to being around my dogs and if quite at home with being with me (wouldn't require much at all actually) a gallon-sized bag of bird food and water in a bottle in the cage), toys, newspaper, and a fleece cover for her cage at night.. for the dog and I, I'd have to keep lots of water on board (trailer) and kibble (1 cup 2xday). My food etc also.

I can teach him to jump into the trailer in traffic if need be or switch to the other side I need him on (since I AM an aminal trainer also).
whippets are so smart he will catch of quickly. they are an awesome breed. HIGHLY intelligent, they are a tiny bit sensitive, but not my male. I take my dogs EVERYWHERE when they are pups. Fairs, festivals, fireworks, crowded places, around other species. they are bombproof. I am not at all worried nor stressed about taking my whippets on any adventure I through at them.

Why not take all of them?!?
well, I own 3.
No, they won't miss each other
One is going to go be shown by his co-owner at dog shows
one would HATE being outside . . in weather . . (she would be the "I might break a nail" type if she was human), she LOVES being clothed too
My male LOVES his alone time with me. Seeing he is also a bombproof assistance dog (I think he can handle it) I am a trainer after all.

Please do not "worry" about other peoples animals as you do not know them NOR know the animals. the owner knows them the best.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2021)

You may find inspiration from the One Bike One World YouTube channel: the rider there travels with a cat he found on the roadside and rescued.

He also rescued a dog who was adopted by his sister.


----------



## annedonnelly (1 May 2021)

When my dad visited the States a woman who worked for the US part of the company took her parrot on the handlebars of her bike.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2021)

annedonnelly said:


> When my dad visited the States a woman who worked for the US part of the company took her parrot on the handlebars of her bike.



So much potential for Monty Python quotations there.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (1 May 2021)

Touring with a furry friend is a bit of a dream of mine.
You may like to mine YouTube for inspiration (and rather less info). 
Here's one, thanks to @IaninSheffield.

View: https://youtu.be/1uGhDRLIfIw


Taking two, especially very different animals, is even more interesting!

Having toured a bit in the US (not your neck of the woods) I'd have two major concerns. The first is traffic and the physical risk it poses (not to mention stress on animals) and the second is other animals, but especially dogs. (In a great display of irony the Touring Gods arranged it that when roads got quiet the dogs came out to play). 

I would imagine that animal care on tour would require special equipment (trailer), more gear, limited accommodation options, more difficulty in "normal" chores like shopping, eating out etc.

The key to getting it all together, I'd imagine is to practice, practice and when that's all done, practice some more.
At the end of the day, you are responsible for the animals.

CrazyGuyOnABike will have lots of stories.


----------



## MartinQ (1 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> So much potential for Monty Python quotations there.



Your mother was a hamster, and your father smelt of elderberries.?

Thats no way to speak about Annes family.


----------



## fossyant (1 May 2021)

I can't imagine sitting in a trailer for those types of animals would be stress free (for the animal).


----------



## Edwardoka (1 May 2021)

Ishbel Holmes aka World Bike Girl rescued a stray dog in Turkey and took it with her in a trailer on her round the world trip, so it's 100% doable from a logistical standpoint.

I'm no dog psychologist but I understand that whippets are sensitive, easily scared and extremely energetic. That sounds like the perfect storm to me. Have you done a trial run to see how it copes with the change?

During my travels in France and Spain I encountered far more aggressively territorial dogs than I ever have in the UK. Almost every dog I encountered on the continent would chase me. If I were to tour with a dog it'd need to be a laid back dog that is not easily stressed.


----------



## cougie uk (1 May 2021)

Why take one of your dog's ? Wouldn't he miss the other ? 
My dog is a nervy whippet cross and thus adventure would be awful for him I think. I hope yours is up to it.


----------



## LisaG71 (4 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You may find inspiration from the One Bike One World YouTube channel: the rider there travels with a cat he found on the roadside and rescued.
> 
> He also rescued a dog who was adopted by his sister.





omg.. how cute! I will check him out.


----------



## LisaG71 (4 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> I can't imagine sitting in a trailer for those types of animals would be stress free (for the animal).




My animals are stress free when doing anything with me. 
as this dog is my assistance dog, he would do anything I asked him to. Why worry is someone else's animal would react? when you have never met the animals in question.


----------



## LisaG71 (4 May 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Why take one of your dog's ? Wouldn't he miss the other ?
> My dog is a nervy whippet cross and thus adventure would be awful for him I think. I hope yours is up to it.


i have 3 whippets.
one is going to be shown by his co-owner at dog shows
one would not like being there
and
one loves doing anything I ask him to do.


----------



## LisaG71 (4 May 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Ishbel Holmes aka World Bike Girl rescued a stray dog in Turkey and took it with her in a trailer on her round the world trip, so it's 100% doable from a logistical standpoint.
> 
> I'm no dog psychologist but I understand that whippets are sensitive, easily scared and extremely energetic. That sounds like the perfect storm to me. Have you done a trial run to see how it copes with the change?
> 
> During my travels in France and Spain I encountered far more aggressively territorial dogs than I ever have in the UK. Almost every dog I encountered on the continent would chase me. If I were to tour with a dog it'd need to be a laid back dog that is not easily stressed.


whippets are not scared 
he does anything I ask of him, I have no doubt he will LOVE it and also he is highly trained.


----------



## LisaG71 (4 May 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Touring with a furry friend is a bit of a dream of mine.
> You may like to mine YouTube for inspiration (and rather less info).
> Here's one, thanks to @IaninSheffield.
> 
> ...





I follow a couple of guys who take their dogs on bike trips with them on youtube. Personally, I would rather cook myself over a fire or propane than eat at restaurants. I like to settle down in my tent ( I also kayak camp) As my dog is an assistance dog, staying in hotels does NOT pose an issue for me. 

My dogs are well trained and know many commands for dealing with all sorts of issues and also a BIG bottle of bear spray (best thing invented to deal with stray dogs and other wildlife). 

the bird I have is used to being around my dogs and if quite at home with being with me (wouldn't require much at all actually) a gallon-sized bag of bird food and water in a bottle in the cage), toys, newspaper, and a fleece cover for her cage at night.. for the dog and I, I'd have to keep lots of water on board (trailer) and kibble (1 cup 2xday) . My food ect also. 

I can teach him to jump into the trailer in traffic if need be or switch to the other side I need him on (since I AM an aminal trainer also). whippets are so smart he will catch of quickly. they are an awesome breed. HIGHLY intelligent, they are a tiny bit sensitive, but not my male. I take my dogs EVERYWHERE when they are pups. Fairs, festivals, fireworks, crowded places, around other species. they are bombproof. I am not at all worried nor stressed about taking my whippets on any adventure I through at them.


----------



## LisaG71 (4 May 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Ishbel Holmes aka World Bike Girl rescued a stray dog in Turkey and took it with her in a trailer on her round the world trip, so it's 100% doable from a logistical standpoint.
> 
> I'm no dog psychologist but I understand that whippets are sensitive, easily scared and extremely energetic. That sounds like the perfect storm to me. Have you done a trial run to see how it copes with the change?
> 
> During my travels in France and Spain I encountered far more aggressively territorial dogs than I ever have in the UK. Almost every dog I encountered on the continent would chase me. If I were to tour with a dog it'd need to be a laid back dog that is not easily stressed.


I didn't ask if anyone thought it was a good idea.
I asked if anyone else took a furry friend. I am a dog trainer and i KNOW MY DOGS.


----------



## LisaG71 (4 May 2021)

LisaG71 said:


> I didn't ask if anyone thought it was a good idea.
> I asked if anyone else took a furry friend. I am a dog trainer and i KNOW MY DOGS.


Sorry, if it sounded harsh ... but those who don't know the dog nor the owner or the ability of the dog should not offer advice. If I didn't think my dog was able, then I wouldn't have posted the original post.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 May 2021)

*Mod Note:*
Welcome to Cycle Chat @LisaG71 
I have noticed that you have edited your OP: it is good form, when editing a post, to add something like "Edited to add/change", to clarify what is meant.
The slight aggressive tone in your replies is unwarranted, members have been replying to your OP giving you good suggestions.
Enjoy CC - The mods team.



Eric Olthwaite said:


> What will happen to a cycle tourist who goes over that limit?





LisaG71 said:


> My animals are stress free when doing anything with me.
> as this dog is my assistance dog, he would do anything I asked him to. Why worry is someone else's animal would react? when you have never met the animals in question.





LisaG71 said:


> I didn't ask if anyone thought it was a good idea.
> I asked if anyone else took a furry friend. I am a dog trainer and i KNOW MY DOGS.





LisaG71 said:


> Sorry, if it sounded harsh ... but those who don't know the dog nor the owner or the ability of the dog should not offer advice. If I didn't think my dog was able, then I wouldn't have posted the original post.


----------



## LisaG71 (4 May 2021)

Pat "5mph" said:


> *Mod Note:*
> Welcome to Cycle Chat @LisaG71
> I have noticed that you have edited your OP: it is good form, when editing a post, to add something like "Edited to add/change", to clarify what is meant.
> The slight aggressive tone in your replies is unwarranted, members have been replying to your OP giving you good suggestions.
> Enjoy CC - The mods team.



Actually adding that I don't know my dogs and issues about the breed I own aren't good advice.
Whippets are highly athletic animals and can do anything any other athletic breed can do. Yes I take offence to it. As I have owned, trained, and handled this breed now for over 10 years and am capable to determining what they can and can't do myself ..


----------



## Blue Hills (4 May 2021)

well to the various isms us innocent cchatters can be accused of there is it now appears whippet abuse.

A musical interlude to lighten the tone.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_QLzthSkfM

I should maybe quickly add that we had a whippet when I was young - they were rather traditional in my parts.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 May 2021)

Birds shouldn't be caged. Taking such a bird on a tour of wide open spaces would be rubbing salt in the wound.


----------



## Edwardoka (4 May 2021)

I certainly hope for your dog's sake that you are right and that your dog will be totally chill about being in a trailer as heavy traffic rushes past, or when you're faced with territorial dogs that are chasing you. These are both events that will happen on a tour.

The open hostility towards someone who meant well makes me wish I hadn't bothered.
Good luck with the tour if only for the sake of your pets.

Don't bother replying.


----------



## Ridgeway (4 May 2021)

Both of our dogs go in their trailer every day, they see it as the many dogs see the boot/trunk of a car and feel very safe in there. If we leave them in the garden for any length of time one or more use it as a kennel.

I wonder how much "out of trailer" time a Whippet would like ? never seen them as an endurance dog but as long as he/she can hop in ever once in a while i'm sure they'll appreciate just being with you.

What sort of bird are we talking about ?


----------



## HobbesOnTour (4 May 2021)

Folks, from the OP's mouth...



> but those who don't know the dog nor the owner or the ability of the dog should not offer advice


----------



## Speicher (4 May 2021)

I just go out for day trips with my human bean.


----------



## FishFright (4 May 2021)

This pile on every time a new poster doesn't toe the invisible lines is looking intentional as it's the people time after time.


----------



## Bazzer (4 May 2021)

@Rob and Alison take their dog (Stig?) on rides, certainly for some of the monthly challenges. I don't know if they take him on longer rides.


----------



## LisaG71 (4 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> well to the various isms us innocent cchatters can be accused of there is it now appears whippet abuse.
> 
> A musical interlude to lighten the tone.
> 
> ...





OMG YES! 
as they came from the England area, there are oodles there. 

yeah, I am assuming they wouldn't like that my whippet LOVES to play in the water and -30*F weather in the snow either .. Probably would think i was awful to make him do obedience in the rain with a 5-minute sit-stay. 

the funny thing is, A friend who met my male has one of his pups and lives in Scotland! with all the OOOOOOODLES of whippies in the UK. She still wanted one of mine. Because when my pups leave me, they are bombproof.

I just wanted it known I didn't ask for advice as to IF I could take my whippet.
I asked if anyone else took their animals biking.

BIG difference.


----------



## LisaG71 (4 May 2021)

Ridgeway said:


> Both of our dogs go in their trailer every day, they see it as the many dogs see the boot/trunk of a car and feel very safe in there. If we leave them in the garden for any length of time one or more use it as a kennel.
> 
> I wonder how much "out of trailer" time a Whippet would like ? never seen them as an endurance dog but as long as he/she can hop in ever once in a while i'm sure they'll appreciate just being with you.
> 
> What sort of bird are we talking about ?


She is a cinnamon cheek conure.

I am going to go by his body language. I am thinking .. 5 miles, then a break. 

but it does not matter. 
I asked if anyone took an animal with them.
NOT advice on if I should take my animal. 

it seems everyone is upset that I am own whippets and do stuff with them


----------



## LisaG71 (4 May 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> I certainly hope for your dog's sake that you are right and that your dog will be totally chill about being in a trailer as heavy traffic rushes past, or when you're faced with territorial dogs that are chasing you. These are both events that will happen on a tour.
> 
> The open hostility towards someone who meant well makes me wish I hadn't bothered.
> Good luck with the tour if only for the sake of your pets.
> ...


i don't think you don't have to worry able my training ability nor my dog. why post if you don't like the subject or my replies?


----------



## LisaG71 (4 May 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Birds shouldn't be caged. Taking such a bird on a tour of wide open spaces would be rubbing salt in the wound.


not your concern.. she was captive bred.


----------



## LisaG71 (4 May 2021)

Pat "5mph" said:


> *Mod Note:*
> Welcome to Cycle Chat @LisaG71
> I have noticed that you have edited your OP: it is good form, when editing a post, to add something like "Edited to add/change", to clarify what is meant.
> The slight aggressive tone in your replies is unwarranted, members have been replying to your OP giving you good suggestions.
> Enjoy CC - The mods team.



it's nice to know when one is attacked for posting about bring their dogs with them bike touring the admin will take care of it.


----------



## cougie uk (4 May 2021)

LisaG71 said:


> not your concern.. she was captive bred.



Is that a thing then ? 1000s of years of evolution out if the window because it's mum was caged too ? 
Imagine having the power of flight but not being allowed to use it. Sad.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (4 May 2021)

LisaG71 said:


> not your concern.. she was captive bred.



That's what I say when people questioning me taking our chicken in the cooler box with me.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2021)

Whippets don't even make it into the top five dog breeds for speed, they come in in 8th place.

How do you intend maintaining control of the dog, and your bike, when you let it run alongside you carrying its own stuff, (clothes, rain jacket & bowls) in a jacket?


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2021)

Whippets don't even make it into the top five dog breeds for speed, they come in in 8th place.

How do you intend maintaining control of the dog, and your bike, when you let it run alongside you carrying its own stuff, (clothes, rain jacket & bowls) in a jacket?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 May 2021)

Mod note:
Locking this because the op feels personally attacked by some of the answers.
Thank you to who has contributed.


----------

